# Too Much Filtration



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

Is it possible to have too much filtration even though the water flow out of the filter is not too strong for the fish? What's your take on 2 AC110 filters on a 29 gallon aquarium? The tank is being cycled 34.48 times an hour. Normally it's supposed to be 5-10 times an hour.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't think there such a thing as "overfiltration"


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Over filtration would be the point of the flow being too much for the fish and high turnover... If you have a small bio load, and lots of filter media/turnover the bacteria population would just be less dense and more spread out. If you have a large bio load, and not enough media for your bacteria population thats what causes "bad" water.

I would say you are fine, and its always better to over do it when it comes to filtration.


----------

